# Wolf/Dragon's Daily Quiz Challenge



## CJBlazer (Dec 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Wolf/Dragon Quiz Challenge, where each day, yours truly, Wolfmaster Kid, and his companion, DragonHeart, will post ten questions, five of which are about wolves, and the other five will be about dragons.

Do you have what it takes to be called a Wolf/Dragon Expert? Test your skills here. The first person to get all 10 of them right wins for that day. If nobody gets all 10, then it will just be the first with the most correct answers. I will be moderating my answers and Dragon will moderate hers.

So are we ready to begin? If so, lets be starting.

Wolfmaster's Questions

1. What is the only canine that resembles a Timber wolf?
2. How many types of Timber wolves are there?
3. What species of wolf is close to extinction?
4. The two most common wolves are what?
5. How many countries have declared wolves illegal to keep as pets?


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi I'm DragonHeart and here are my questions:
1. Which dragon species has the acid breath weapon?
2. how many breeds of dragon are there?
3. which dragon is known as a bringer of rain?
4. What colors can a storm dragon be?
5. how many eggs are there in an asian lung clutch?


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 8, 2012)

seriously? nobody wants to try?


----------

